# Just saw one - didn't like the look of it.



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

I was reading Jeremy Clarkson's "old newspaper column" book the other day, where, in 2012, he was reviewing a 90's 5 Series touring and saying we should all hold onto our present cars, if as good as that one, rather than "having" to have the newest thing...

Spotted a grey Mk3 parked rear on in a car park this morning, so I had a front view. At first I said to myself "No, it can't be!?" and then, realising it was a Mk3, "David, NEVER think about buying one of those!"

When I test drove one a few months ago I reported I'd not really noticed any great differences in overall shape from the Mk2. But boy is it ugly from the front!

Opinions differ of course. You may love it. But in the same way BMW now seems to have got the 3 series look just right compared to the abysmal previous model's looks, Audi has lost it with this one I'm afraid to say.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

I personally disagree and think the MK III looks much more modern and I much prefer its sharper lines in comparison to the out going MK II's softer rounded lines (bulbous even - not ugly BTW).

The front profile in my opinion is actually its best angle (very R8 like); I am sure new TT's get mistaken (in the rear view mirror) by those in front for an R8 - they seem to move out of my way quickly enough when I move into the fast lane .

Having driven the old TTS I would also agree with Mr Clarkson's comment below too (seems he has changed his opinion since 2012:



> "Now I would love at this point to tell you that the TT is not much fun to drive and that it rides like every other Audi: not very well. But I'm afraid I can't, because it's sublime"


http://www.driving.co.uk/car-reviews/the-clarkson-review-audi-tt-2-0-tfsi-quattro-s-line-2015/

The 3 series BMW's do look better, still not for me especially the interior. Audi must be doing something right as they seem to have much better sales and residuals.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Like everything I guess, it's each to their own. I have a MK2 roadster and love it, I also had a MK1 roadster and loved that too!

My opinion of the MK3, bizarrely, seems to vary depending on the colour. In yellow, especially the one used for a lot of the new TTS promotionals, seems to give the car an overly angular look. However, especially in the flesh and not in print, in black, white and grey I think it looks stunning. Too angular becomes sporty and modern.

Like I said, only my opinion.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

DavidUKTTS said:


> When I test drove one a few months ago I reported I'd not really noticed any great differences in overall shape from the Mk2. But boy is it ugly from the front!
> 
> Opinions differ of course. You may love it. But in the same way BMW now seems to have got the 3 series look just right compared to the abysmal previous model's looks, Audi has lost it with this one I'm afraid to say.


You need to cut David some slack Mk3 owners some would say deluded others blinkered or just plain jealous :wink:

Leaves the Mk2 dead in the water .....

Says it all that you can't even notice the differences in shape and styling, a blind insurance salesman could see the differences :wink:


----------



## bash (Feb 15, 2015)

Each to their own opinion... just picked up my Daytona grey TT and boy in the flesh leaves the mark 2 standing...... have been driving it around Henley and reading for about 2 hours and its so sharp and pulls brilliantly.... will post some pics later, but you really need to see the cars in the flesh and side by side to mk2 to really appreciate some of the big differences. For me it looks more aggressive and grown up and a real headturner....now off to read manual!!!!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I can understand where you're coming from with regard to the MK3's looks. Originally when i saw the concept and then the press release photos i took an instant dislike to it, so much so i believe i uttered the word 'hate' and 'ewww' somewhere in there. :roll: Then as chance happened i saw the new TT in a showroom when i was looking to purchase a new S3. Wow how i had to eat my words...... Much, much nicer in the flesh in my opinion and i was instantly struck by how modern and aggressive the car looked, yet still subtle. I can see a whole myriad of changes both subtle and large over the Mk2.

I've had 2 Mk1 TT's previously and while i still regard the Mk1 as an 'iconic' car and a stunning piece of design, the Mk2 was always a bit 'meh' to me so i never bothered to buy one. Now i don't know if its the release of the MK3 that done it but the more i look at Mk2's the more i think they haven't aged that well. Also remarkable just how timeless the Mk1 seems to be which i don't think neither the Mk2 or Mk3 will ever capture again but i feel at least the Mk3 is trying. You just have to look at all the nice little touches. Plus its probably the best interior i've ever seen in a car, certainly in this price bracket.

Anyway long story short, for me it looks special, feels special and when i sit in it, its glorious and it drives better than any TT before it. So i bought one. TTS in Daytona Grey. Can't come soon enough. 

Cheers.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

DavidUKTTS said:


> ......But boy is it *ugly* from the front!.


I wouldn't go that far, ugly it is not. It's an attractive shape. some may like it, some not. I'm in the middle but I wouldn't consider it ugly.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

bash said:


> Each to their own opinion... just picked up my Daytona grey TT and boy in the flesh leaves the mark 2 standing...... have been driving it around Henley and reading for about 2 hours and its so sharp and pulls brilliantly.... will post some pics later, but you really need to see the cars in the flesh and side by side to mk2 to really appreciate some of the big differences.


I would suggest that if you have to see the Mk3 side by side with the Mk2, and in the flesh, to see the differences then they aren't that big.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I wouldnt call it ugly... The bmw 1 series is ugly!

I was in a strange line up last week on the way home... 3 TT's in a row, black mk2, black mk3 and mine another black mk2.

The rear brake light is way too big... But aside from that its a good looking car... Looks much more modern at night than the mk2.... Even though similar enough shapes.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Seen a couple of Mk3s about & the feature i noticed first was the re locating of the tail pipes to a more central position which imo is a big plus point , the Mk2s at each side (or worse just one side  ) were in line with other Audi models of the time but do little to enhance a sporty look 
Otherwise i thought they looked a bit chunkier on the road & appear much bigger than the Mk1 ?


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

After seeing a daytona grey mk3 in the showroom i must admit i was impressed its more angular thus a more modern sharper Look and i liked the lights , the quality of the interior i thought was superb , the only thing i didnt like was the price
But no way could you call it ugly


----------



## packfan (Feb 7, 2015)

i picked my Mk.3 on Sunday (2L TFSI Quattro in Daytona Grey) and it looks stunning. As for the looks comparison, i would not even have considered a Mk2, far too many curves around the front of the machine in my opinion


----------



## packfan (Feb 7, 2015)

Also, i think the rings being moved to the bonnet improves the overall look, enhancing the grill.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

packfan said:


> Also, i think the rings being moved to the bonnet improves the overall look, enhancing the grill.


A few comparisons..


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

The comparison shots in white are really useful.

I've seen a few mk3s now and although I was underwhelmed by a base model with small wheels in silver with a high ride height, I can imagine that with the right colour a TTs with 20" wheels and privacy glass could look very mean indeed.

I've owned both mk1 and mk2 models and will hopefully own the mk3 one day.

They are all as good as each other in their own ways.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I go past an Audi dealer each morning and they've got a Mk3 on the podium at the front of the forecourt. It just doesn't look that different to my Mk2 - I'm sure that if I bought a Mk3 in the same colour most of my friends and neighbours wouldn't know I'd changed cars.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> I'm sure that if I bought a Mk3 in the same colour most of my friends and neighbours wouldn't know I'd changed cars.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Is that why you buy a new car....?! I personally buy one because I like the look & driving pleasure it gives.

Each to their own i guess


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

SpudZ said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that if I bought a Mk3 in the same colour most of my friends and neighbours wouldn't know I'd changed cars.
> ...


No that's not why I buy a new car. I mention it just as a way of gauging how similar the Mk3 is to the Mk2.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

For a really good video from Audi showing the progression/changes of MKI to MKIII TT I installed the Audi magazine app on my Android phone, within this is a really neat video showing the TT transitions; I cant find this anywhere else on line (You Tube etc) and cant figure out where its storing the file on my device. Its worth a download and watch if interested - link as below, Palystore search should give the same.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.audi.audimagazine&hl=en_GB


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Saw an Ibis Sport today and the front does look like a new car and its growing on me,I could be tempted,but need a good deal!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

All the Sport models I've seen on the road have the 18" wheels, but I reckon with 19"s the Sport looks great, especially the front.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

90TJM said:


> Saw an Ibis Sport today and the front does look like a new car and its growing on me,I could be tempted,but need a good deal!


I have spoken with one dealer who was prepared to take £3k off a kitted out TTS roadster - but not sure if that is actually good or not.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I liked the car when I saw the first pics but wasn't keen on the wheel options. I've seen some on the road though and think they look very good.

However I've just had a white coupe on loan for 4 days and am absolutely won over. I usually wait for black editions these days but tempted to buy one even though my a5 black edition coupe is only 7 months old. Anyway this was the one I've had - fantastic 20" wheels.


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

is that ibis. thanks


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks nice, what's the ride quality like though?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes it's Ibis

The ride quality is surprisingly good. I'm used to 19's but thought the 20's may be a lot harsher but I didn't find that at all. Driven about 500 miles in it over the weekend and genuinely found it very comfortable. Also made me realise how much I miss the Alcantara seats (used to have them in my Mk2 but have full leather in the A5).

Have to say the car gets a lot of looks at present as well. Very impressed with it and think white stands out quite well also. Looked at a Daytona and a black one at Poole Audi as well, all parked together with a white one and think the white one certainly looked the best from the front (although I always get a Daytona one myself)


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice,but the alloys will be a bitch to clean & keep clean!! :?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

SpudZ said:


> Nice,but the alloys will be a bitch to clean & keep clean!! :?


Must be honest, that's why I like the BE models and titanium wheels - but have to say the 20" spokes are gorgeous.

Took it back now, and the drive home in my A5 coupe was very very 'meh' :lol:

I still miss my Mk2 to be honest. Must. Resist.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

SpudZ said:


> Nice,but the alloys will be a bitch to clean & keep clean!! :?


Very true, especially on the inside rims! It is difficult enough with my current twin 7 spoke RS4s, hence why I have opted for the standard 19" five spoke alloys on the TTS.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

A Mk 3 TT has turned up today at a house round the corner,looks like a Sport in Daytona.Getting more tempted!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Nice,but the alloys will be a bitch to clean & keep clean!! :?
> ...


Very wise


----------

